# ATIFLASH doesn't launch.Please help!!



## Rpandy (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm currently trying to flash a RX 570 4GB which was used for mining. I downloaded everything which is required(atiflash latest version and the gpu bios) but atiflash doesn't launch. It says it requires to be launched in administrator mode but i do launch it in administrator mode. I have tryed reinstalling it, installing older versions and it also says critical file missing.Please download and run video BIOS flash again. Please if anyone has any idea how i can fix this let me know. TYVM!!


----------



## RogerK88 (Jul 30, 2021)

Rpandy said:


> I'm currently trying to flash a RX 570 4GB which was used for mining. I downloaded everything which is required(atiflash latest version and the gpu bios) but atiflash doesn't launch. It says it requires to be launched in administrator mode but i do launch it in administrator mode. I have tryed reinstalling it, installing older versions and it also says critical file missing.Please download and run video BIOS flash again. Please if anyone has any idea how i can fix this let me know. TYVM!!



You need to run the AMDVBFLashDriverInstall.exe file first.

It will then work. 

Don't forget to run it again when you're finished flashing.


----------

